
A blog in pure Org/Lisp - Ambrevar
https://ambrevar.xyz/blog-architecture/
======
merlincorey
Org-mode and Magit are the killer apps in emacs, for me.

I also extensively use org-mode to publish static sites and, well, organize
essentially everything in work and my private life.

Learning org-mode is quite a valuable activity, in my opinion and experience.

------
clircle
Seems like quite the salvo of articles about org mode blogging lately.

~~~
vemv
Was thinking the same. Probably it doesn't make a particularly good image of
Emacs/Lisp users.

I happen to tweak Emacs and write Clojure for a living, but thankfully I left
the 'meta' trap behind years ago. My blog in on Medium.

~~~
pixelrevision
Heh. Emacs/lisp users always make posts like: "look at this great [thing] to
completely simplify [thing]" while simultaneously posting 82 steps to get it
all working and automated :)

~~~
AceJohnny2
Isn't that what so much of what programming is about? Invest all the work once
up-front so that the next iterations are trivial?

~~~
setr
The trap is when you invest all the work up front.... and the next() call
immediately returns StopIteration

Which seems to happen quite often when people customize their software,
especially up-front, instead of over time. I suppose you could describe it as
waterfall-style customization

~~~
tincholio
This probably goes in waves for many people. When you just start, you're
tempted to do all the clever little things you see online, and may end up
being a bit lost.

Once you've learned a bit more, it becomes second nature to a) make the tweaks
you need and b) filter out those you don't.

I, for one, enjoy the ability to adapt my editing/workflow as my needs evolve.

